# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Բուժվում է արդյոք երակների լայնացումը

## Apaga

Ինչպես կարելի է կանխել ոտքերի երակների նոր սկսվող լայնացումը: :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Անշարժ երկար կանգնած մի մնա, ոտքերդ աշխատի հնարավորության սահմաններում բարձր դնես, շատ քայլի, եոե կարող ես հեծանիվ քշի, ավելորդ քաշից հնարավորինս ազատվի, նեղ գուլպաներ մի հագի, շատ ցածր կրունկով կոշիկ էլ մի հագի, երկար նստած մի մնա:

----------


## Rhayader

Պակասեցրու կոճերի վրա ընկնող ծանրաբեռնվածությունը, երեկոները ոտքերդ դիր տաք ջրի մեջ, որի մեջ կարող ես մուգ թեյ կամ գարեջուր լցնել: Գնա լողի կամ հեծանիվի:
Անպայման կոմպետենտ բժիշկ տես:

----------


## comet

1. Երակների լայնացումը ժառանգականության հետ է կապված:
2. Կարծիք կա, որ այն կանացի հիվանդություն է, բայց դա սխալ կարծիք է: Պարզապես կանանց մոտ ավելի հաճախ է հանդիպում` կապված ծննդաբերության, բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներ հագնելու հետ:
3. Կապված է նաև այն բանից, թե ինչպիսի կենսակերպ է վարում մարդը: Ժառանգաբար մենք ստանում ենք հիվանդության հանդեպ հակվածությունը, իսկ հետագայում մեր ձեռքին է, թե ինչ ընթացք կստանա հիվանդությունը: Նստակյաց կյանքը նպաստում է անոթների լայնացմանը: Այնպես որ սպորտով զբաղվեք կամ հաճախակի քայլեք:
4. Ասել, որ 100 տոկոսով այն կարելի է բուժել, չի կարելի: Բայց կարելի է կանխարգելել: Բուժումից հետո այն կարող է իրեն զգացնել տալ` նայած թե ինչ բուժում է ստացել և ինչպես է հետևում բժիշկի խորհուրդներին: 
Երբ հիվանդությունը բարդանում է, լուրջ վտանգ է ներկայացնում կյանքի համար: Վարիկոզով ախտահարված անոթում կարող են առաջանալ արյան մակարդուկներ` թրոմբներ, որոնք կարող են խցանել թոքերի ու սրտի անոթները:

----------


## boooooooom

Ակումբցիներ ջան, վերևի երեք գրառումներում իրար հակասող բաներ կան՝ սկզբից գրված է, որ տափակ կոշիկներ չպիտի հագնել, վերջում գրված է որ բարձրակրունկն է վատ։ Նեղ գուլպաների արգելքն էլ չհասկացա, որովհետև բժիշկները հենց հատուկ նեղ գուլպաներ են նշանակում։ Ոտքորը տաք ջրի մեջ դնելուց մի՞թե երակները ավելի չեն լայնանում :Think:  Էլ չասեմ, որ բժիշկը կնոջս խորհուրդ չի տվել հեծանիվ քշել (ինչից ես շատ տխրել եմ) ու վարժություններ անել։ Ընդամենը гель են նշանակել, որը էդքան էլ չի օգնում։ Երբեմն ծնկի հետևի մասը տաքանում է։ Եթե նոր խորհուրդներ կան, գրեք խնդրում եմ

----------


## CactuSoul

> սկզբից գրված է, որ տափակ կոշիկներ չպիտի հագնել, վերջում գրված է որ բարձրակրունկն է վատ


Այս մասով, ընդհանրապես ասած, ոչ միայն տվյալ թեմայի հետ կապված, հակասություն չկա։ Ասում են, որ ամենաճիշտն ու հարմարը 3-4 սմ բարձրության կրունկ ունեցող կոշիկներն են։ Շատ տափակն էլ է վատ ազդում ու հոգնեցնում, բարձրակրունկն էլ (վերջինս հատկապես եթե ճիշտ չի ընտրված ու անհարմար է, թեպետ հենց զուտ բարձրությունն էլ է խնդիր․ լարում է ոտքերը)։

----------

boooooooom (30.03.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Քանի խոսքը գնաց դրան, բոլոր բժիշկներն են խորհուրդ տալիս 3-4սմ բարձրությամբ կոշիկներ, ընդ որում՝ պլատֆորմայի տեսքով, ոչ թե կրունկի։ Հիմա ես ոտքի խնդիր ունեմ ու միայն էդ բարձրության կոշիկների վրա ոտքս չի ցավում։

----------


## GriFFin

Օրթոպեդիկ կոշիկներ կան՝ տգեղ ու հարմարավետ   :Smile:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ակումբցիներ ջան, վերևի երեք գրառումներում իրար հակասող բաներ կան՝ սկզբից գրված է, որ տափակ կոշիկներ չպիտի հագնել, վերջում գրված է որ բարձրակրունկն է վատ։ Նեղ գուլպաների արգելքն էլ չհասկացա, որովհետև բժիշկները հենց հատուկ նեղ գուլպաներ են նշանակում։ Ոտքորը տաք ջրի մեջ դնելուց մի՞թե երակները ավելի չեն լայնանում Էլ չասեմ, որ բժիշկը կնոջս խորհուրդ չի տվել հեծանիվ քշել (ինչից ես շատ տխրել եմ) ու վարժություններ անել։ Ընդամենը гель են նշանակել, որը էդքան էլ չի օգնում։ Երբեմն ծնկի հետևի մասը տաքանում է։ Եթե նոր խորհուրդներ կան, գրեք խնդրում եմ


Բում, սենց միանշանակ չեմ կարա ասել, որ մանրամասնես կարամ ասեմ հեծանիվ կարա քշի թե չէ։ Իրականում շատ լավ ա ֆիզիկական վարժություններ անելը, իմ սիրելի լողը ամենալավն ա։ Բայց կարա նենց լինի, որ նագրուսկա տալ պետք չի։

----------

boooooooom (30.03.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Օրթոպեդիկ կոշիկներ կան՝ տգեղ ու հարմարավետ


Շնորհակալ եմ, իմը գեղեցիկ է ու հարմարավետ  :LOL:  գինն էլ՝ շատ «գեղեցիկ»։

----------


## GriFFin

> 1. Երակների լայնացումը ժառանգականության հետ է կապված:
> 2. Կարծիք կա, որ այն կանացի հիվանդություն է, բայց դա սխալ կարծիք է: Պարզապես կանանց մոտ ավելի հաճախ է հանդիպում` կապված ծննդաբերության, բարձրակրունկ կոշիկներ հագնելու հետ:
> 3. Կապված է նաև այն բանից, թե ինչպիսի կենսակերպ է վարում մարդը: Ժառանգաբար մենք ստանում ենք հիվանդության հանդեպ հակվածությունը, իսկ հետագայում մեր ձեռքին է, թե ինչ ընթացք կստանա հիվանդությունը: Նստակյաց կյանքը նպաստում է անոթների լայնացմանը: Այնպես որ սպորտով զբաղվեք կամ հաճախակի քայլեք:
> 4. Ասել, որ 100 տոկոսով այն կարելի է բուժել, չի կարելի: Բայց կարելի է կանխարգելել: Բուժումից հետո այն կարող է իրեն զգացնել տալ` նայած թե ինչ բուժում է ստացել և ինչպես է հետևում բժիշկի խորհուրդներին: 
> Երբ հիվանդությունը բարդանում է, լուրջ վտանգ է ներկայացնում կյանքի համար: Վարիկոզով ախտահարված անոթում կարող են առաջանալ արյան մակարդուկներ` թրոմբներ, որոնք կարող են խցանել թոքերի ու սրտի անոթները:


2րդ կետի հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Ըստ ամերիկյան ու ռուսական հետազոտությունների հաճախականությունը հավասար ա, ուղղակի տղամարդիկ ուշ են դիմում կամ չեն դիմում, որտև իրանց էսթետիկորեն լայնացած երակները չեն խանգարում։

----------


## GriFFin

> Շնորհակալ եմ, իմը գեղեցիկ է ու հարմարավետ  գինն էլ՝ շատ «գեղեցիկ»։


Ինձ կասես որտեղի՞ց ես ձեռք բերել, որտև ես գերմանական Դոկտր Կոմֆորտ եմ կրում, որը սիրուն չի ու 20.000-25.000 արժի։ 
Հ.Գ. Օրթոպեդիկ կոշիկը պիտի գեշ լինի))) էդ օրենք ա))

----------

boooooooom (30.03.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ինձ կասես որտեղի՞ց ես ձեռք բերել, որտև ես գերմանական Դոկտր Կոմֆորտ եմ կրում, որը սիրուն չի ու 20.000-25.000 արժի։ 
> Հ.Գ. Օրթոպեդիկ կոշիկը պիտի գեշ լինի))) էդ օրենք ա))


Sketchers, զեղչված գինը՝ 34000։

----------


## GriFFin

> Sketchers, զեղչված գինը՝ 34000։


Իմ ուգիներն են սկեչերս, էլի 20.000, բայց ամազոնից ենք պատվիրել black Friday-ի ժամանակ։ Ի դեպ, իմ իմանալով ոչ բոլորն ա օրթոպեդիկ սկեչերսի։ Կան, որ ուղղակի որոշակի ֆորմա ա տված։ կլարկսը, կրոկսը էլի տենց են, զուտ ֆորմա ա տված։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իմ ուգիներն են սկեչերս, էլի 20.000, բայց ամազոնից ենք պատվիրել black Friday-ի ժամանակ։ Ի դեպ, իմ իմանալով ոչ բոլորն ա օրթոպեդիկ սկեչերսի։ Կան, որ ուղղակի որոշակի ֆորմա ա տված։ կլարկսը, կրոկսը էլի տենց են, զուտ ֆորմա ա տված։


Թեման լրիվ փոխեցինք, բայց պիտի ասեմ. Ես կոնկրետ իմ ոտքի չցավալուն եմ նայել, ինձ համար դա օրթոպեդիկ է:

----------


## GriFFin

> Թեման լրիվ փոխեցինք, բայց պիտի ասեմ. Ես կոնկրետ իմ ոտքի չցավալուն եմ նայել, ինձ համար դա օրթոպեդիկ է:


Չէ, չփոխեցինք։ Իմ միտքը հենց էն էր, որ չցավացնող ու հարմարավետ կոշիկը դեռ օրթոպեդիկ չի։ Ու լավ կլինի, որ երակների խնդրով մարդիկ էդ իմանան։  ^__^

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2016), Աթեիստ (31.03.2016)

----------

